# I need help with my scarecrow mask



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

So I have a plan to make a really cool scarecrow costume. The only part I'm having a problem with is the mask. I want to use a small burlap sack as a mask (which I will modify) but I'm not sure about a few things.

- Will I be able to breathe well in it? Will I need to make air holes (or slits)? I don't have any respiratory problems just in case that is a factor.

- Buttons for eyes or eye holes? I want to use buttons but I'm afraid they may obstruct my viewing.

- How can I make it look dirty without using actual dirt?

P.S. - This is for a regular scarecrow costume not the Batman villain named Scarecrow.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Spraypaint can make Burlap look...well...just about anything you want. Y. Bloody, Dirty, Burned...you name it. You can also singe it with a flame, if you are careful. Buttons would work, but they will make it harder to see and I am trying to imagine how you would be seeing out of the burlap at all. What about two holes, filled with a thin black fabric? You would be able to see out, but no one would be able to see in, it would just look like two dark holes cut into the burlap. As for breathing, you SHOULD be able to. The best advice I can give you for that is to put the sack on and try it. Burlap is quite breathable from my experience. You can also buy it by the yard for cheap at your local fabric store, in various shades and colours if you do not actually already have a burlap sack. As a heads-up, it may be a bit itchy or bothersome, some people find it that way. You could always wear a hood beneath it or even better one of the "Invisible Hood" type masks. If you wore that underneath it, you wouldn't even need to sew anything in to fill the eye holes (If you cut eye holes instead of buttons)


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

- Will I be able to breathe well in it? Will I need to make air holes (or slits)? I don't have any respiratory problems just in case that is a factor.
you will be able to breathe OK in it. seperate the weave abit around the mouth area and that will help.you can also run a lighter over that area to burn back some of the fibers- you shouldnt see a difference , you dont want to burn it, just singe it a bit so the "hairs" no longer obstruct air. If you are working in a haunt all season then work in a few mouth holessmall is fine.

- Buttons for eyes or eye holes? I want to use buttons but I'm afraid they may obstruct my viewing.
Buttons work fine, put them really close to your eyes so you can see out of the four holes in the middle.

- How can I make it look dirty without using actual dirt?
I airbrush it with leather stain, the put it in the dryer to heat set the stain.

Here is a small gallery of the masks I make- I use A lot of burlap lol.
http://s648.photobucket.com/albums/uu201/stiltbeast/Deranged line/?start=all


----------

